# Score The World - Film Scoring Competition Announcement!



## László Maródi

Hello everyone!
I'd love to recommend you the *Score The World* competition, a fresh new film scoring contest that we created with a different approach:
- Every applicant gets a short written feedback after the evaluation, also score and placement with transparent criteria
- Top 50 gets detailed feedback from our jury
- Great prizes for Top 5 - ultimate scoring tools from Cinematic Studio Series, Best Service, SonuScore, Strezov Sampling, Red Room Audio and Impact Soundworks!
- Most of our profit goes for Amazon Watch, a fund for saving Amazonian rainforests.

Score The World - film scoring contest
Early Bird registration is open!
http://www.scoretheworld.com/?fbclid=IwAR32MARnhV9lo5QyTxL9RJiiWouf70Jveama0huTItuzoPezcQSf20fEhkQ (www.scoretheworld.com)


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

Question 1:
Your homepages says entry date: "(2020.03.15. 10.00 a.m. GMT+1)"
The rules of the contest say: 10.00 a.m. GMT 03.03.2020
This is almost a difference of 2 weeks.
Which one is correct. When will be the last entry date?

Question 2:
The rule no. 8. .... don't reveal anything to the public
The rule no. 9.: .... upload to Youtube
So how do these two things go together?


----------



## purple

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Question 2:
> The rule no. 8. .... don't reveal anything to the public
> The rule no. 9.: .... upload to Youtube
> So how do these two things go together?


You can upload private youtube videos. Only those with a link can view them.


----------



## Illico

> * EVERY contestant gets their exact score and placement by the evaluation criteria
> * TOP 50 get a written feedback, strengths of the cue and areas to develop
> ...



This is probably the best idea that makes me want to participate in this contest.


----------



## Haakond

This could be fun! I will join!


----------



## Zero&One

Sounds good, I'll have a bash. Hopefully only 50 or less enter... my only chance of getting that written feedback 

I'm safe on this rule for a few years/decades
"all composers who do not have yet more than 2 (two) IMDB credits"


----------



## László Maródi

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Question 1:
> Your homepages says entry date: "(2020.03.15. 10.00 a.m. GMT+1)"
> The rules of the contest say: 10.00 a.m. GMT 03.03.2020
> This is almost a difference of 2 weeks.
> Which one is correct. When will be the last entry date?
> 
> Question 2:
> The rule no. 8. .... don't reveal anything to the public
> The rule no. 9.: .... upload to Youtube
> So how do these two things go together?



Dear Manuel! Thank you for making this note. It was a mistake, we did not updated this document to the final version. Corrected it!

To answer your questions:
1. The final deadline is March 15th, 2020, so all of you will have 6 weeks to complete your job.
2. Yes, rule 8 and 9 clashed. The final decision was that you can feel free to share your work with anyone even online before the contest's deadline, but you have only one shot to send it to us officially, at the upload site.

To Zero&One:
We updated the restriction about the maximum amount of imdb credits to 10, since some of the applicants may have 4-5 credits from short films, amateur acts. We found 10 credits reasonable, because we made this contest with the purpose to help aspiring composers grow, develope and get feedback to their music.
Without this restriction we might have more applicants, more income, but since we are not profit orientated, this time we do want to fill the contest with only professional working, awarded or nominated composers.

I hope this makes sense, and nobody felt hurt!

(Spoiler: if we succeed, next year we are planning to have different categories in genres and also in level of profession.)

If you have any question about the contest, feel free to ask: [email protected]

Happy composing and all the best!


----------



## Will Blackburn

Looks fun. Signed up


----------



## starpainter

Euhm, competitions, I'm all for it, but your rule #16 got me puzzled.
What exactly are you going to do with that? Why is it actually in there? And what exactly will you be doing with the compositions? Because this is not just for the winner or anything, this is for ALL of them. And without any explanation as to how it will be used.

"16. The participants retain full ownership of their work, but by entering the competition, assign, on a non-exclusive basis and free of charge, their copyright to their composition submitted for the competition and their artistic performances and recordings in a territorially and time unlimited way."


----------



## László Maródi

starpainter said:


> Euhm, competitions, I'm all for it, but your rule #16 got me puzzled.
> What exactly are you going to do with that? Why is it actually in there? And what exactly will you be doing with the compositions? Because this is not just for the winner or anything, this is for ALL of them. And without any explanation as to how it will be used.
> 
> "16. The participants retain full ownership of their work, but by entering the competition, assign, on a non-exclusive basis and free of charge, their copyright to their composition submitted for the competition and their artistic performances and recordings in a territorially and time unlimited way."



Okay, thanks for asking, let me clarify this one! We do not want to reuse, or monetize your compositions, we only need the rights to be able to showcase them. Possibly we will not showcase only the winners, but also the top 10, or possibly more, if there will be more gems in the results. We really want to highlight all entries which we find excellent, and show the world.

Anyway, this point in the Contest Rules is somewhat ambiguous, so we added some clarification.

To sum up: with this competition we are not aiming for profit, not aiming to advertise anything (expect a bit our sponsors which is hopefully acceptable), no back intentions. We are composers, producers who already had a lot experience on contests and saw that a lot of applicant had really bad taste after the contests. Put in a lot work, a lot emotion, art, and knowledge (plus entrance fee), and except the top 3 no one gets feedback, if you raise a topic no one answers, you just put your efforts in a black hole. We want to build the foundation of a next generation contest where the purpose is pure: mainly for education and also for supporting social issues.


----------



## starpainter

László Maródi said:


> Okay, thanks for asking, let me clarify this one! We do not want to reuse, or monetize your compositions, we only need the rights to be able to showcase them. Possibly we will not showcase only the winners, but also the top 10, or possibly more, if there will be more gems in the results. We really want to highlight all entries which we find excellent, and show the world.
> 
> Anyway, this point in the Contest Rules is somewhat ambiguous, so we added some clarification.
> 
> To sum up: with this competition we are not aiming for profit, not aiming to advertise anything (expect a bit our sponsors which is hopefully acceptable), no back intentions. We are composers, producers who already had a lot experience on contests and saw that a lot of applicant had really bad taste after the contests. Put in a lot work, a lot emotion, art, and knowledge (plus entrance fee), and except the top 3 no one gets feedback, if you raise a topic no one answers, you just put your efforts in a black hole. We want to build the foundation of a next generation contest where the purpose is pure: mainly for education and also for supporting social issues.


Thank you for this swift response sir.


----------



## dcoscina

Zero&One said:


> Sounds good, I'll have a bash. Hopefully only 50 or less enter... my only chance of getting that written feedback
> 
> I'm safe on this rule for a few years/decades
> "all composers who do not have yet more than 2 (two) IMDB credits"


Well I’m out then...


----------



## Loïc D

dcoscina said:


> Well I’m out then...



Above, the OP wrote that it's extended to 10 IMDB credits :


> We updated the restriction about the maximum amount of imdb credits to 10, since some of the applicants may have 4-5 credits from short films, amateur acts. We found 10 credits reasonable, because we made this contest with the purpose to help aspiring composers grow, develope and get feedback to their music.


----------



## John Longley

Hey Guys, this looks fun. FYI your email bounced.


----------



## Haakond

John Longley said:


> Hey Guys, this looks fun. FYI your email bounced.


You forgot the E in «the»


----------



## John Longley

Haakond said:


> You forgot the E in «the»


I copied it, it appears to be a site typo. Not sure why I missed it, I guess the same reason they did


----------



## László Maródi

Sorry guys, and thank you for the input, corrected it!


----------



## VHCMusic

Sounds pretty interesting for me! I'll probably apply for this competition! Love scoring videos :D


----------



## John Longley

Signed up, looking forward to it.


----------



## tav.one

Just to be sure, is it 10 IMDb "Composer" credits or 10 credits in total?
I have some in Music Department, Sound Department, Soundtracks and even as actor LOL


----------



## Will Blackburn

Hey have people recieved an email with contest details? I still haven't.


----------



## VHCMusic

Will Blackburn said:


> Hey have people recieved an email with contest details? I still haven't.


 Yeah, I received just one but some days ago.


----------



## VHCMusic

Will Blackburn said:


> Hey have people recieved an email with contest details? I still haven't.


Or do you mean the first one with the link to the video and instructions? they sent me that on the 1st of February, but they sent a new one some days ago with some FAQ´s. 
If you payed the fee on time and you think you should have received it, why don't you directly ask them about it? I'm sure they can help you. 
Best regards


----------



## Will Blackburn

VictorComposer said:


> Or do you mean the first one with the link to the video and instructions? they sent me that on the 1st of February, but they sent a new one some days ago with some FAQ´s.
> If you payed the fee on time and you think you should have received it, why don't you directly ask them about it? I'm sure they can help you.
> Best regards



I haven't had anything since the email when i registered back in Jan!


----------



## VHCMusic

Will Blackburn said:


> I haven't had anything since the email when i registered back in Jan!


Then I guess that was an error or something like that. I received the link to download everything on the date they had written on their website, and everything worked well for me. I don't know my friend.


----------



## John Longley

I also received everything on time. I'd reach out. Now the email is corrected they respond quickly.


----------



## Will Blackburn

They did send it so was porbably going to my spam. Anyway they sorted me out with the materials very quickly. Thanks.


----------



## markcumbria

Is anyone entering the competition this year 2021?
Did anyone receive feedback this year?
I’m thinking of having a go, but I’m very new at creating music in a DAW. Just interested to see the first any feedback about the competition, the process, etc.
Thanks😄


----------



## John Longley

markcumbria said:


> Is anyone entering the competition this year 2021?
> Did anyone receive feedback this year?
> I’m thinking of having a go, but I’m very new at creating music in a DAW. Just interested to see the first any feedback about the competition, the process, etc.
> Thanks😄


I registered last year and then got super ill so didn’t get to submit. I’m not sure I’ll have time this year but interested to see who does it. The prizes aren’t great and it’s not cheap...


----------



## blender505

I did it last year. It was fun and definitely worth the time I put in. And I got some reasonably good feedback. Decided not to do it this year since I wasn't as interested in the prizes and the Score Relief film (Spring) was something I was really interested in scoring.


----------



## markcumbria

blender505 said:


> I did it last year. It was fun and definitely worth the time I put in. And I got some reasonably good feedback. Decided not to do it this year since I wasn't as interested in the prizes and the Score Relief film (Spring) was something I was really interested in scoring.


Thanks for your replies. Interesting to hear that you got feedback. When you Google scoring competitions it’s difficult to know which are legit.
I’ve submitted my entry for Score Relief - my first attempt at something like this. As I have some time on my hands I may give Score the World a shot. I think the clip will be a very different proposition from Score Relief.


----------

